# alarma para moto



## dicksonomar (Oct 22, 2007)

buenas soy nuevo en esto pero con muchas ganas de aprender  quiesiera q me orientaran como puedo construir  una alrma estilo transaiver o sea que mientras este cerca de ella con algun dispositivo oculto en un bolsillo por ejemplo que emita una señal  la moto se encuentre encendida y  cuando la moto se aleje a una determinada distancia (100 mts)  o un poco mas se active  y de imediato se apege la moto quye sea totalmente silenciosa... gracias por su colaboracion[/b]


----------



## thors (Oct 23, 2007)

si no tienes conocimiento de electronica es muy dificil .usa chapas de seguridad    
hay sistemas fabricados en el mercado que utilizan celulares o gps  pero la gracia es que esten ocultos en el auto 

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

necesitas 2 transmisores de FM de unos 100mts (algo muy simple de fabricar) y tambien 2 receptores.

1 transmisor y 1 receptor en la moto. los otros 2 en tu bolsillo. de esta forma puedes mantener un enlace entre tu motot y tú, y no sólo eso, sino tambien activar una alarma, encenderla o apagarla.

espero que le metas muchas ganas a la electronica pues no es facil y a veces las cosas no salen a la primera.

saludos y suerte


----------



## atomizador (Oct 12, 2009)

necesito remplazar un interruptor de mercurio de inclinacion en una alarma para moto por que ya no se fabrican, me sirve un contactor de estado solido o alguien tiene un plano sencillo y con componentes que sean faciles de conseguir


----------



## mauro27 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola Master, comprate en www.autopartesdevoto.com.ar, una alarma para moto M&L en 110 pesos y no renegas... Tiene siste de arranque a distancia y 4 sesivilidades etc. es por movimiento se activa muy buena, la instale en mi auto funca de maravillas saludos.


----------

